# To level or not to level?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

When parked up at home for up to 4 weeks, we have a drop of around 6 inches from back tyres to front.

As we do not run / drain water, use the fridge etc during this time, is there any need to spend time getting levelled up?

Am I likely to be causing damage to anything crucial?

The bathroom door won't always shut after being parked up for a while like this, but having looked around on the forums it seems this may just be a fairly common Autotrail quirk.

Thoughts and advice please? Thanks.

Timotei and J9


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd take care to choc it well and leave it in gear with handbrake off. Can't think of anything else.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mine isn't completely level when parked at home. Never have put it on blocks at home so not sure how many inches to make it level.

However not had any problems due to mh not being completely level.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I have found water pooled on the roof just behind the overcab 'hump' on mine, so i now chock up the front so it's slightly higher than the back, then any rain falls off the back and doesn't collect anywhere


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Parked on a slope*

Timotei & J9
Our Apache 700 is parked on our drive sloping slightly front to back, one advantage is that water doesn't accumulate. Have never experienced any other problems apart from the sticking bathroom door when not in use for a while during the winter. 
How are you enjoying your Apache?

Chetty


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

I have read somewhere that there is a possibility of damage to both the engine and gear box when not parked level for long periods, it was something about oil not immersing part of the gears ect, can't fully remember but I would level it

Best regards
Broom


----------

